# E-Motor: Darauf kommt's an



## Toni_1962 (7. August 2019)

Danke für den Bericht.
Das ist für mich Thema, weil ich meinen "mobilen" Motor, 5 PS 4takter, gerne mit einem guten E-Motor ,nicht ersetzen, aber erweitern möchte, besonders, da Schleppangeln zunehmend mit E-Motoren im Alpenland erlaubt ist.

Was mich bei den leistungsstarken neuen, einer ist ja oben genannt, stört, ist deren Lautstärke. Entäuschend und für mich gerade unter dem Aspekt E störend laut


----------



## Georg Baumann (7. August 2019)

@Toni: Reicht dafür aber nicht ein normaler Außenborder? Einfach zwei Batterien mit aufs Boot und normalerweise reicht das für den Tag zum Schleppen


----------



## magut (7. August 2019)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Öko Bilanz von den Akkus aus? Wäre interessant da mal Studien zu sehen.  Co2 Bilanz und Speziell bei Lions.akkus die Abbau Gebiete für die Bestandteile. 
Die Entsorgung von Batterien ist auch noch ein Thema 
LG 
Mario


----------



## Frieder (10. August 2019)

Danke für den aufschlußreichen Bericht.
Ich beschäftige mich schon seit langem mit diesem Thema.
Ein E-Motor für den Edersee soll es sein. Nur welcher, das ist hier die große Frage.
(zur Info für die Unwissenden.... auf dem Edersee sind Verbrennungsmotore verboten)
Vielleicht bekomme ich ja hier ein paar sinnvolle Tips
Beste Grüße
Wilfried


----------



## Georg Baumann (10. August 2019)

Welches Boot, welche Angeltechnik und welcher Preisrahmen? Davon hängt es ganz stark ab. LG Georg


----------



## Frieder (11. August 2019)

Hauptsächlich wird vom treibenden oder auch verankerten Boot auf Barsch gefischt.
Habe mich schon nach einem Aluboot umgeschaut ... so um die 3 m etwa, oder eben ein gleich langes Schlauchboot.
Aber da bin ich noch am überlegen.
Hatte mich hier mal umgeschaut ... aber preislich (Komplettangebot) nicht ganz günstig ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. August 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> @Toni: Reicht dafür aber nicht ein normaler Außenborder? Einfach zwei Batterien mit aufs Boot und normalerweise reicht das für den Tag zum Schleppen



Die Kompaktheit und die höhere Leistungsfähigkeit sowie die Performance ist bei den neuen wesentlich besser. Deswegen sind diese meine erste Wahl, aber leider nicht leise ...


----------

